# Le 13" - Mes premières 24h avec :)



## aeth (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Bon comme je vois au travers des posts que tout le monde en parle mais il n'y a pas forcement beaucoup de retour, voici mes premières impressions

*Packaging et Déballage*

On est loin de la valisette que j'avais eu avec mon Macbook Blanc, c'est classieux et dans l'esprit des iphone4.
Toujours les deux adaptateurs pour l'alim (avec ou sans terre), les autocollants et autres docs... et la clé de réinstall entre le tout, j'ai bien failli ne pas la voir, je m'attendais à une clé un peu plus grande 

*Premier boot et tests*

Bon pas ou plus de surprise, entre les centaines de vidéos et commentaires qu'on voit partout, oui ça boot rapidement, entre 14 et 15 secondes avec les dernières MAJ faites. Impressionnant, rien à redire.
L'écran est beau... c'est ce qui m'avait fait choisir le 13", la résolution plus grande que les mb 13"... les quelques pixels de haut et large qui me manquaient sur mon macbook 
Les touches du clavier sont plus courtes que mon MacBook, pas désagréable, mais c'est perturbant au début, une question d'habitude je pense.
Comme pour le premier points, les applis se lancent rapidement, iPhoto avec une bibliothèque de 15gb s'ouvre en 6secondes. (Si ça peut donner une idée, vu qu'on le voit souvent lancé sans bibliothèque)

_J'ai réinstallé pour grappiller les quelques gigas, pas eu le problème de ralentissement au démarrage comme Blackmizou a eu avec son premier 11". (Au passage réinstaller sans le bruit du superdrive ... c'est vraiment agréable )_

*Autonomie*
Bonne, sans plus, je suis en train de télécharger starcraft II dessus via le client P2P, il a perdu ses 23 premiers pourcents en une heure, estimation de 3h15 restantes (calibrage fait ce matin, première décharge, 4 barres sur la luminosité et 6698mAh sur Coconut lorsque je suis à 100%).

*Nuisances*

Sonores : Encore une fois pas de comparaison possible avec mon Macbook, on entend un peu la ventilation lorsqu'on est dans un endroit calme, elle se fait un peu entendre dans une pièce de vie lors de l'installation. Je me suis amusé à installer le plugin flash pour essayer de le remuer (LE plugin qui met à genou mon macbook en utilisation classique), bah non rien, silence radio, c'est réellement agréable.
Niveau chauffe, comme dit un peu partout, oui il est légèrement plus chaud en utilisation au dessus des touches 6 à 8. Sur alimentation secteur, la zone s'étend jusqu'au port Magsafe. mais on est très loin de la bouilloire qu'est mon Macbook

Bon je continue mes bricolages, mais pour le moment, je confirme que c'est réellement une belle machine et je pense qu'elle remplacera sans problème mon macbook blanc 4.1, qui va prendre sa retraite entre les mains de ma femme, on verra si l'écart de puissance me fait réutiliser de temps à autre mon ancien portable


----------



## sclicer (3 Novembre 2010)

Hum j'en bave, je vais passer à la caisse ce week end je pense.
Malgré tout j'ai toujours du mal à savoir la réelle autonomie du 13" dans ces 3 modes :

Bureautique : word , Wifi/ BT OFF luminosité correcte
Loisir : Wifi ON, safari ou itunes
Vidéo : Wifi OFF

Edit: quand à l'utilisation de logiciel genre Aperture,Dxo je suis preneur


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Novembre 2010)

c'est un pure bonheur!! perso, j'ai le 11", et il est très agréable aussi!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Novembre 2010)

je souhaiterai avoir un retour sur la configuration "maxi" à savoir avec 4GO de RAM et le SSD de 256 GO (ce dernier me fait rêver...) pour le reste à savoir la carte graphique une GMA 950 me suffisait donc avoir une carte encore plus rapide ne me changera pas la vie.

Enfin en ce qui concerne l'alimentation : quelle est la vraie autonomie de ta machine en cas d'utilisation bureautique ? et en quel temps est nécessaire pour assurer le recharge de la batterie

PS : pas d'éloge, et soit dur... parce que sinon je vais faire une bêtise  et mon banquier risque de pas aimer


----------



## dalloz (3 Novembre 2010)

Hey ! 

Merci pour tes 1ères impressions. C'est sympa  ! 

En revanche en lisant ton post je commence à m'inquiéter pour l'autonomie 
Perso j'attends un véritable test de la batterie avec luminosité à 30-50% ( j'utilise rarement plus ), le WIFI off et avec uniquement iWork ( Pages ) qui tourne ( étant étudiant c'est mon utilisation en amphi pour les cours ).


----------



## sclicer (3 Novembre 2010)

De même ( surtout 4go pour ma part)
car ce test http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/9 donne quand même 600 mon en utilisation bureautique quand même


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Novembre 2010)

dalloz a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Merci pour tes 1ères impressions. C'est sympa  !
> 
> ...



te fais pas d'illusion, la batterie n'est pas le point fort de cette appareil, mais en usage "strictement" bureautique, sa va (word, exel,powerpoint).
en utilisant les 3 à la fois, en laissant safari, mail et facetime tourner derrière (safari avec 4-5 onglets dont vidéo 720p qui charge) sa m'indique 3h 40 avec batterie à 95%.
sinon, aucun bruit, machine très silencieuse!
la charge se fait en 2 heures environ, perso, sa fait qque jours que je ne l'ai pas utilisé (pour préserver la bete et  je n'avais pas de housse )
les jours où je l'ai utilisé, je ne l'eteignai pas pour une nuit, et je n'ai remarquer aucune baisse de batterie car la machine s'était mise en veille profonde.
D'ailleurs, elle en sort très vite!!
si tu as fait l'acquisition de la bete,  télécharge  istat pro, et plutôt coconut qui te donnera plus d'informations concernant la batterie. (les données istat pro concernant la batterie sont éronées) 
c'est une belle petite machine et je te conseille de te référer à ce test pour de plus amples informations! http://www.ubergizmo.com/fr/archives/2010/10/test-macbook-air.php


----------



## sclicer (3 Novembre 2010)

FIn le modèle qui nous intéresse c' est le 13", qui est censé avoir une meilleure batterie. 

edit :super le test, merci !


----------



## aeth (4 Novembre 2010)

@Sclicer : Désolé, j'ai pas ces softs sur le mac donc je ne pourrais pas faire ce test, j'essayerais de tester en WiFi et BT Off et 30/40% de luminosité sur Pages et de même sur de l'utilisation internet et de rien pour le petit test 
@Pitou_92 : Pas mieux c'est vraiment une belle bébête 
@Emmanuel94 : C'est une version 4gb, mais que 128Gb. Pour les tests bureautique cf ma réponse à Sclicer, je testerai pour la recharge, elle dure 2h15/2h30 à partir du moment où le mac se met en suspend de lui même. Le bonjour à ton banquier de ma part moi c'est madame qui râle ^^
@Dalloz : De rien, ça me fait plaisir  cf les réponses au dessus pour les tests.


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> te fais pas d'illusion, la batterie n'est pas le point fort de cette appareil, mais en usage "strictement" bureautique, sa va (word, exel,powerpoint).



+1 Je confirme


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> en utilisant les 3 à la fois, en laissant safari, mail et facetime tourner derrière (safari avec 4-5 onglets dont vidéo 720p qui charge) sa m'indique 3h 40 avec batterie à 95%.


Tu parles du 13", tu plaisantes ? 
J'ai une (bien) meilleure autonomie avec mon MBA 2009.
Edit: ok, je viens de voir "vidéo"... j'en fais jamais sur le MBA


----------



## dalloz (4 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> te fais pas d'illusion, la batterie n'est pas le point fort de cette appareil, mais en usage "strictement" bureautique, sa va (word, exel,powerpoint).



C'est la seule chose que je demande à la batterie du MBA ; un usage strictement bureautique. Je ne cherche pas à faire plus avec uniquement la batterie. Si j'ai besoin de regarder un film, de faire de la photo, etcje le branche ou j'utilise l'iMac.


----------



## _adc (4 Novembre 2010)

Reception de mon MBA 13 hier. 
Coté config: 2.1Ghz, 4gb de RAM, SSD 256Gb.

Pour info, je viens d'un MBP 17 2.8Ghz, 4gb de RAM, SSD 256 Gb, ecran mat.

Mes premières impressions rapides:
- c'est super fin et leger...
- pendant la migration TM, le ventilo se declenche, il est plus bruyant que celui demon MBP17, mais ca reste acceptable.
- l'ecran "brillant" l'est vraiment moins que les MacBook Pro sans l'option Mat
- cote autonomie, c'est un peu tot pour le dire, mais ca me semble dans la meme fourchette que mon MBP17, à suivre.
- coté perf... bin, malgré les 0.7ghz de moins... la sensation est qu'il va plus vite ! plus "snappy".

J'etais également sceptique sur l'absence de retro-éclairage du clavier (que j'ai sur le MBP17 evidemment), et en fait, ça ne m'a pas posé de souci de tt la soirée d'hier. J'ai trouvé que les touches étaient trés visible un peu comme si l'écriture était un peu brillante et restituait la lumière de l'écran avec facilité. Du coup, faudrait que je compare avec un macbook pro sans retro-éclairage car je me rappelle que ça me génait carrement plus.
Est-ce que qq1 a pu comparer ? (MacBook pro sans retro-éclairage et MacBookAir) pour voir si les inscriptions du clavier étaient différentes ?

Voila pour mon retour rapide, tout frais, et pas trés organisé ;o)


----------



## Bond@007 (4 Novembre 2010)

_adc a dit:


> Reception de mon MBA 13 hier.
> Coté config: 2.1Ghz, 4gb de RAM, SSD 256Gb.
> 
> Pour info, je viens d'un MBP 17 2.8Ghz, 4gb de RAM, SSD 256 Gb, ecran mat.
> ...


 
J'ai cru lire que les claviers des MBA 2010 étaient rétro réfléchissants, autrement dit pas de rétro-éclairage mais l'inscription des touches est phosphorescente ... A confirmer par les premiers utilisateurs !
J'ai disposé d'un MBA ancienne génération pendant 2 ans et l'écran était nettement moins sensible aux reflets que mon actuel MBP et le rétro-éclairage au plus bas du MBA éclairait plus fort que celui du MBP.

Pour ma part, j'attends de voir les 11 et 13 en vrai et de trouver sur le net des photos comparatives entre ancien MBA et actuel, actuel et iPad ... si vous avez des liens .

Le temps de recharge des anciens MBA était très très lent ... çà reste voir si ici c'est vraiment mieux et identique aux MBP ?


----------



## _adc (4 Novembre 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> J'ai cru lire que les claviers des MBA 2010 étaient rétro réfléchissants, autrement dit pas de rétro-éclairage mais l'inscription des touches est phosphorescente ... A confirmer par les premiers utilisateurs !


C'est effectivement la sensation que j'ai. Je devrais pouvoir comparer avec un MBP13 sans retro-éclairage d'ici peu.


----------



## Bond@007 (4 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est le cas (touches phosphorescentes), c'est un mieux mais imparfait car ce genre de solution ne rendra jamais la même intensité et finesse de réglage qu'un véritable rétro-éclairage certes gourmand en batterie ...
De plus, ce genre de procédé nécessite pour "ré-activer" la lisibilité des touches, de les exposer à une source lumineuse quelque instant (penser aux aiguilles de certaines montres dans le noir  ).


----------



## Mr Chen (4 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas fais attention au clavier par rapport aux touches phospho ou non. Mais j'ai tapoter avec lumière éteinte et ça passait sans problème. La luminosité de l'écran me permetait de voir le clavier suffisamment.


----------



## _adc (4 Novembre 2010)

On est bien d'accord que c'est moins bien que le retro-eclairage.
Par contre, les inscriptions des touches semblent plutot reflechissantes, et ca donne l'impression que c'est le reflet de la lumiere de l'écran que l'on voit dedans. Du coup, pas de probleme de "recharge". (mais c'est moins beau que rétro-éclairé ;o)


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

_adc a dit:


> Est-ce que qq1 a pu comparer ? (MacBook pro sans retro-éclairage et MacBookAir) pour voir si les inscriptions du clavier étaient différentes ?



Les touches clavier des nouveaux MBA sont de couleur argentée. Un petit effet de retro-éclairage nature mais qui ne remplace pas vraiment le retro-éclairage. à led.


----------



## aeth (4 Novembre 2010)

Les touches ne sont pas phosphorescentes. La couleur argentée permet de mieux réfléchir la lumière provenant de l'écran, mais rien de plus.
Je ne viens pas d'un mb avec clavier retro-éclairé, je ne peux dont pas dire si le fait que le mba n'en dispose plus est génant, mais personnellement c'est plus simple dans le noir avec le mba qu'avec le mb et ses touches blanches.

Edit : Je suis depuis 10h17 sur le mba, il est 12h10, 4h52 et 68% d'estimation de batterie restante, WiFi on, BT off et 50% de luminosité. Mail et Safari lancé, sur Pages dans un rapport.


----------



## MacWalden (4 Novembre 2010)

aeth a dit:


> Edit : Je suis depuis 10h17 sur le mba, il est 12h10, 4h52 et 68% d'estimation de batterie restante, WiFi on, BT off et 50% de luminosité. Mail et Safari lancé, sur Pages dans un rapport.




Donc ca fait un peu moins de 7h d'autonomie. C'est excellent.
Je suis par ailleurs allé voir les deux modèles (11 et 13) pour surtout les sous-peser, et j'avoue que la différence de poids entre les 2 c'est pas super flagrante (300g, on les sent qd même), mais le 13 est déjà très très léger. J'ai comparé avec le MacBook Pro 13 pouces à la table d'à côté, et celui-ci fait figure de véritable enclume.

Aussi, le Air 13" sera peut-être sous mon sapin


----------



## aeth (4 Novembre 2010)

MacWalden a dit:


> Donc ca fait un peu moins de 7h d'autonomie. C'est excellent.
> Je suis par ailleurs allé voir les deux modèles (11 et 13) pour surtout les sous-peser, et j'avoue que la différence de poids entre les 2 c'est pas super flagrante (300g, on les sent qd même), mais le 13 est déjà très très léger. J'ai comparé avec le MacBook Pro 13 pouces à la table d'à côté, et celui-ci fait figure de véritable enclume.
> 
> Aussi, le Air 13" sera peut-être sous mon sapin



Oui, les quelques 200g de différence entre les deux ne se font pas sentir 

13h04, toujours les mêmes conditions d'utilisation, estimation à 54% et 3h06, on approche plus des 6 que des 7 pour le moment, on verra à la fin.


----------



## GrosBob (4 Novembre 2010)

aeth a dit:


> Oui, les quelques 200g de différence entre les deux ne se font pas sentir
> 
> 13h04, toujours les mêmes conditions d'utilisation, estimation à 54% et 3h06, on approche plus des 6 que des 7 pour le moment, on verra à la fin.



Tu as des onglets ouvert pour safari ? (du flash ? ) Mail relève t-il les mails en auto? (tout les combien de temps ?)

Tks


----------



## aeth (4 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Tu as des onglets ouvert pour safari ? (du flash ? ) Mail relève t-il les mails en auto? (tout les combien de temps ?)
> 
> Tks



6 onglets, le plugin flash qui se réveille de temps en temps à la vue d'une pub foireuse, Mail récupère 7 comptes Imap toutes les 5min et Pages ouvert sur deux documents. Flash est à 160mb utilisés et oscille entre 0.6 et 1.5% de CPU.


----------



## Mr Chen (4 Novembre 2010)

A 100% le timer de la batterie de mon 11" me mettait 6h07.

Après, si le chiffre est fiable... 

Vivement une nouvelle invention de batterie plus performante!


----------



## _adc (4 Novembre 2010)

Hier soir, apres 2 bonnes heures d'utilisation en mode web/photo/chat/mail, il m'annoncait 6h50 restante...
Je m'en sers à peu prés depuis ce matin 9h en l'ouvrant, le fermant, etc. et la il m'annonce 4h40 restante.


----------



## aeth (4 Novembre 2010)

Il est 16h23, le mba m'annonce 10minutes restantes et l'alerte de batterie faible vient d'apparaitre.

Je l'ai utilisé depuis 10h17 ce matin, toujours dans les mêmes conditions, 30minutes de pause, mais sans le mettre en veille écran ou autre.


----------



## vladimir (4 Novembre 2010)

@_adc  Petite question, j'ai commandé la même configuration du MBA 13" que toi, le 25 octobre et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu.   Combien de temps as-tu attendu depuis ta commande sur l'Apple Store ?  Merci


----------



## _adc (4 Novembre 2010)

vladimir a dit:


> @_adc  Petite question, j'ai commandé la même configuration du MBA 13" que toi, le 25 octobre et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu.   Combien de temps as-tu attendu depuis ta commande sur l'Apple Store ?  Merci


Commandé le 21 octobre. Reçu le 2 novembre.


----------



## pitou_92 (4 Novembre 2010)

_adc a dit:


> Hier soir, apres 2 bonnes heures d'utilisation en mode web/photo/chat/mail, il m'annoncait 6h50 restante...
> Je m'en sers à peu prés depuis ce matin 9h en l'ouvrant, le fermant, etc. et la il m'annonce 4h40 restante.



il faut pas croire le timer de la batterie, il donne souvent des indications fausses, ou sur le moment! 
c'est comme, dans certaine voiture, t'a un conso directe qui pas toujours fiable, ba là c'est pareil!!


----------



## _adc (4 Novembre 2010)

Ayant un MacBook depuis un certain temps, je suis au courant. Mon point était juste de dire qu'il semble se comporter et annoncer des temps proches de ceux que mon MacBookPro 17 annonce. C'est tout ;o)


----------



## madaniso (5 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> De même ( surtout 4go pour ma part)
> car ce test http://www.anandtech.com/show/3991/apples-2010-macbook-air-11-13inch-reviewed/9 donne quand même 600 mon en utilisation bureautique quand même



C'est fou l'évolution en 2 ans ! Bientôt on rechargera nos ordinateurs, une fois par semaine : )


----------



## MacNeyl (5 Novembre 2010)

Les numériques.com on testé le 11' et on déclaré que l'écran des nouveaux Macbook air ne sont pas a la hauteur, Quand est-il a propos des 13' et quels est ton avis sur la dalle.

Merci


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Les numériques.com on testé le 11' et on déclaré que l'écran des nouveaux Macbook air ne sont pas a la hauteur, Quand est-il a propos des 13' et quels est ton avis sur la dalle.
> 
> Merci


Si les numériques le disent...

En même temps, parler de rendu des couleurs sur un ultraportable (càd un truc mobile, donc jamais sous conditions d'éclairage contrôlées), c'est un peu comme déplorer l'absence d'attache caravane sur une Porsche


----------



## Vicktorrr (5 Novembre 2010)

En même temps ça fait du bien de lire un test réalisé par des gens en dehors du monde d'Apple et qui ne sont donc pas influencés par le côté fanboy.


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> En même temps ça fait du bien de lire un test réalisé par des gens en dehors du monde d'Apple et qui ne sont donc pas influencés par le côté fanboy.



moi, un fanboy ? C'est la meilleure de l'année :love:


----------



## Vicktorrr (5 Novembre 2010)

Euh non, je parle des sites Mac qui testent des produits Mac. Oui, les mêmes qui nous font une news pour prévenir de la fermeture de l'App Store en ligne lors d'un simple lifting du site. Du coup, forcément, leur crédibilité est amoindrie : n'importe quel produit frappé de la pomme sera au moins aussi bon que son prédécesseur, ou carrément révolutionnaire. Au moins avec lesnumériques.com, on sait que tout le monde est traité à la même enseigne : leur critique de ce MBAir ne les empêche pas de reconnaître la qualité de l'ordinateur.


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> moi, un fanboy ? C'est la meilleure de l'année :love:



lui un fanboy??!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2010)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Les numériques.com on testé le 11' et on déclaré que l'écran des nouveaux Macbook air ne sont pas a la hauteur, Quand est-il a propos des 13' et quels est ton avis sur la dalle.
> 
> Merci



Bonsoir, 

Je viens de lire le test : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/apple-macbook-air-11-6-pouces-2010-p449_9964_71.html

J'appréciais plutôt les tests parus sur ce site, mais j'en suis revenu. Celui du MBA 11.6" est vraiment très superficiel. Un acheteur éventuel ne peut pas se fonder sur un tel article pour guider son choix. Je ne le dis pas par fanboyisme, car j'ai fait le même constat pour d'autres produits récemment (je pense notamment à un picoprojecteur Samsung, très bien noté sur tous les autres sites, et pour lequel lesnumeriques.com ont publié un test en demi-teinte dont on ne sait pas vraiment quoi conclure). Le fait que le clavier du mini MBA soit un vrai clavier de portable Apple standard, si l'on excepte quelques touches plus étroites, n'est pas souligné. La question du rétroéclairage n'est même pas abordée. Les performances sont résumées vaguement en quelques lignes. De l'aptitude à faire tourner tel ou tel logiciel de base, on ne saura rien. Le profil colorimétrique de l'écran est noté comme médiocre, mais aisément améliorable par quelques réglages.

De plus, les tests parus sur des sites voués au Mac au au moins un avantage : les testeurs peuvent dire à leurs lecteurs qu'ils seront satisfaits ou déçus par rapport à leur expérience habituelle du Mac. C'est tout l'avantage de partager une culture commune. On a un vécu, des références, des souvenirs, des éléments de comparaisons relatifs à d'autres Macs. Ce n'est pas le cas ici.

L'article est par ailleurs assez mal rédigé : "On note la présence d'un SDD qui réduit le temps d'installation des logiciels, les temps de copie depuis un disque dur externe, et la réactivité globale". La construction de la phrase crée un contresens, puisque l'on pourrait croire que le SSD réduit la réactivité globale, alors que le rédacteur a voulu dire exactement l'inverse (il suffisait d'ouvrir une bonne vieille parenthèse après le mot "SSD", et de la refermer après "disque dur externe"). 

Bref, pas du tout un test de référence à mes yeux.


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2010)

Et qu'en est-il de la solidité et notamment des charnières ... paraissent-elles assez solides ?


----------



## aeth (5 Novembre 2010)

En ce qui concerne l'écran, je ne suis pas graphiste, pour l'usage que j'en ai il me va bien (je passe d'une dalle d'un Macbook Blanc classique à une dalle LED, donc forcement )

Pour la charnière pareil, ça m'inspire plus de fiabilité que celle de mon ancien mb.

J'ai testé Starcraft II ce soir, pour voir. J'ai laissé les paramètres recommandés, sauf la résolution que j'ai repassé en rapide. (il voulait me faire jouer en 11xx par 7xx)
Pour ceux qui connaissent, je suis à 34FPS sur les défis, ce qui n'est pas exceptionnel, mais reste quand même sympa, vu que la machine n'est pas prévu pour ça.
Le seul hic, c'est que pour le coup les ventilos, on les entend bien là, donc ça me fait un peu peur de jouer x heures avec les turbines


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de lire le test : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/apple-macbook-air-11-6-pouces-2010-p449_9964_71.html
> 
> ...



Leurs tests ont depuis longtemps abolis l'humain, pour eux seule les chiffres produits par les machines qui testes d'autres machines ont de la valeur.

Mais malheureusement c'est le seul site qui propose une tel gamme de produit au banc d'essai...

Par contre leurs profils colorimétrique sont a chier


----------



## robertodino (6 Novembre 2010)

aeth a dit:


> Pour la charnière pareil, ça m'inspire plus de fiabilité que celle de mon ancien mb.



La charnière est solide, aucun souci à ce niveau.


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

Je me posais la question de la solidité de la charnière car j'ai eu en main un mba 11" à Planète Saturn Tour Oxygène à Lyon (l'ordi peut être soulevé à la différence de la Fnac où il est fixé à même la table) et elle me semblait fragile (illusion d'optique sans aucun doute ).


----------



## _adc (6 Novembre 2010)

Je confirme, je vois pas de difference avec les charnieres des MacBook Pro classiques que j'ai eu en terme d'impressions de solidité.


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

Ok, merci.


----------



## _adc (6 Novembre 2010)

Ce que je trouve impressionnant en terme de solidité/rigidité sur ce MBA13 c'est lorsqu'on le prend par un des bords devant le clavier (donc les plus fins), rien ne semble bouger pour autant, par d'impression de torsion, il reste parfaitement rigide... c'est impressionnant sur qq chose de cette épaisseur.


----------



## Valmente (6 Novembre 2010)

Après pas mal de temps pour faire la comparaison à l'applestore Opéra hier puis bien sûr en lisant et regardant de nombreux tests, je vais choisir le modèle 13" pour son écran, son autonomie et qui est à peine plus cher que la version full options du 11,6", si je prends le 13" 1,86 ghz 4go de RAM et 128 SSD (ce n'est pas ma machine principale mais j'utiliserai dessus Aperture).

N'hésitez à continuer à nous donner vos retours : merci encore !


----------



## pitou_92 (6 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et qu'en est-il de la solidité et notamment des charnières ... paraissent-elles assez solides ?


les charnières donnent vraiment une impression de solidité!


----------



## aeth (6 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Après pas mal de temps pour faire la comparaison à l'applestore Opéra hier puis bien sûr en lisant et regardant de nombreux tests, je vais choisir le modèle 13" pour son écran, son autonomie et qui est à peine plus cher que la version full options du 11,6", si je prends le 13" 1,86 ghz 4go de RAM et 128 SSD (ce n'est pas ma machine principale mais j'utiliserai dessus Aperture).
> 
> N'hésitez à continuer à nous donner vos retours : merci encore !



Bon choix  c'est exactement ce qui m'a fait pencher pour le 13", même si ce n'est pas pour les même soft. Je sais pas s'ils faut nous dire merci d'amputer les comptes de 1000 à 1700  suivant les cas


----------



## sclicer (6 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Après pas mal de temps pour faire la comparaison à l'applestore Opéra hier puis bien sûr en lisant et regardant de nombreux tests, je vais choisir le modèle 13" pour son écran, son autonomie et qui est à peine plus cher que la version full options du 11,6", si je prends le 13" 1,86 ghz 4go de RAM et 128 SSD (ce n'est pas ma machine principale mais j'utiliserai dessus Aperture).
> 
> N'hésitez à continuer à nous donner vos retours : merci encore !



Exactement moi :rateau:


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

aeth a dit:


> Bon choix  c'est exactement ce qui m'a fait pencher pour le 13", même si ce n'est pas pour les même soft. Je sais pas s'ils faut nous dire merci d'amputer les comptes de 1000 à 1700  suivant les cas



Pareil pour moi 

Aperture par contre je ne l'utilise que sur mon iMac. Mon utilisation du MBA reste vraiment rudimentaire.


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Pareil pour moi
> 
> Aperture par contre je ne l'utilise que sur mon iMac. Mon utilisation du MBA reste vraiment rudimentaire.



moi aussi, mais je pense que je vais comme meme installer aperture dessus!


----------



## Piips (7 Novembre 2010)

Super compte rendu  
Plus ou moins ce que je cherchais  
Merci beaucoup


----------



## _adc (7 Novembre 2010)

Une difference que je vois, c'est le temps de sortie de veille qui est 2-3 secondes plus long que sur le MBP17. C'est un peu agacant pour l'instant, mais ça doit etre une question d'habitude.


----------



## vladimir (7 Novembre 2010)

C'est étrange, tous les tests rapportent le contraire.


----------



## _adc (7 Novembre 2010)

Je dois amener 2 informations je pense ;o)

1. je parle du cas de la veille "longue" donc plus d'1h je crois
2. j'ai un mot de passe systématique en sortie de veille


----------



## GrosBob (9 Novembre 2010)

Enfin !!!

Le bonhomme tout marron d'UPS est passé à 9h01 ce matin livrant au milieu des colis pour la boite, mes 3 petits paquets contenants le MBA 13" et ses accessoires !

Portage ce midi des données du MBP 15" vers le MBA 13" qui le remplace donc et depuis quel bonheur! Tout est devenu instantané et le silence est arrivé dans mon bureau! (bon disons le quand même le ventillo du MBA est audible, moins que ce bon vieux MBP de début 2007, mais quand même. Il s'est fréquemment déclenché pendant les install, les MAJ et les longues copies de données (plus de 120 Go sont venu prendre place dans leur nouvelle maison).

Les perfs sont tout à fait corrects pour mon usage bureautique (mail, office, web, Parallels, Photoshop, ...). Pour ce dernier je n'emploie pas de gros filtre, simplement des retouches basiques, détourages, ... bref ça passe très bien. La vitesse de lancement des applis et d'ouverture de gros fichiers est bluffante !

Pour le reste, wait and see.

(je vais demander à changer la ventilation des bureau, c'est elle que j'entends désormais!!!)


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Photoshop, ...). Pour ce dernier je n'emploie pas de gros filtre, simplement des retouches basiques, détourages, ... bref ça passe très bien.


Je ne sais pas de quoi tu as besoin , mais pour les trucs de base, pourquoi ne pas essayer Aperçu et Acorn ?


----------



## GrosBob (10 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je ne sais pas de quoi tu as besoin , mais pour les trucs de base, pourquoi ne pas essayer Aperçu et Acorn ?



Le "de base" était peut être un peu raccourci en effet. Je n'utilise pas que Photoshop CS5, mais aussi InDesign et Illustrator (entre autres). "de base" car je suis loin de pousser ces softs à leurs limites. Juste un peu de design et de retouches pour intégrer dans des visuels à usage marketing.

Certains logiciels plus basiques feraient certainement aussi bien que Photoshop. Mais bon j'y suis habitué, et utilisant les autres logiciels de la suite CS5 c'est assez pratique.


----------



## Fireace (10 Novembre 2010)

Hello,

Juste un petit retour sur la batterie en usage amphi (de droit)

Avec luminosité à 30 % wifi et bt OFF et Pages qui tourne uniquement je fais à peu près 10% de batterie par heure... ça donne du 10h en tout...

Je pourrais encore baisser la luminosité à 10 % d'ailleurs sans que cela ne devienne désagréable pour taper des cours (contrairement à mon ancien Mbp 15")

Je suis très satisfait en tout cas de mon achat  Seul bémol le fait que personne dans le commerce ne commercialise d'housse pour Mba 13" ! La fnac de Strasbourg n'est même pas sur d'en recevoir...


----------



## robertodino (10 Novembre 2010)

Fireace a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Juste un petit retour sur la batterie en usage amphi (de droit)
> 
> ...



Bah, pour le MBA 13" tu peux commander en ligne non? Tu auras le choix en tout cas.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> les charnières donnent vraiment une impression de solidité!


En tout cas plus que *la pâle copie chinoise *


----------



## Valmente (10 Novembre 2010)

Fireace, les housses existaient déjà pour le MBA d'anciennes générations donc tu peux en trouver plus facilement (exemple, la Be-eZ dédiée), non ?


----------



## _adc (10 Novembre 2010)

Moi j'ai pris une InCase "Neoprene Sleeve for MacBook Air".


----------



## Fireace (10 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Fireace, les housses existaient déjà pour le MBA d'anciennes générations donc tu peux en trouver plus facilement (exemple, la Be-eZ dédiée), non ?



introuvable à la fnac de Mulhouse et Strasbourg, idem chez Bemac...


----------



## Valmente (10 Novembre 2010)

_adc a dit:


> Moi j'ai pris une InCase "Neoprene Sleeve for MacBook Air".


  oui elle a l'air très bien aussi


----------



## robertodino (10 Novembre 2010)

J'ai encore la housse de mon ancien MBA 13", le top du top, mais bon un peu chère aussi

http://www.senacases.com/apple/macbook-air-cases/executive-sleeve/


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai encore la housse de mon ancien MBA 13", le top du top, mais bon un peu chère aussi
> 
> http://www.senacases.com/apple/macbook-air-cases/executive-sleeve/



Ha oui joli  mais effectivement un peu chère...


----------



## David_b (10 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai encore la housse de mon ancien MBA 13", le top du top, mais bon un peu chère aussi
> 
> http://www.senacases.com/apple/macbook-air-cases/executive-sleeve/



_le_ top du top: Pas donné mais excellent. 
Je l'utilise depuis mon 1er Air, elle est toujours comme neuve.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> _le_ top du top: Pas donné mais excellent.
> Je l'utilise depuis mon 1er Air, elle est toujours comme neuve.



Pas mal du tout !!! mais trop chère pour le recevoir en France... 

Be.ez sortira une nouvelle housse pour le MBA vous pensez ?


----------



## zosodesbois (11 Novembre 2010)

Va sur Amazon, il il y pas mal de housses Larobe pour Mcbook Air et la livraison est gratuite


----------



## MacQuébec (13 Novembre 2010)

Ça fait trois jours que je travaille, plutôt de la bureautique, avec le 13" configuration de base. Une merveille! C'est le petit portable le plus agréable pour faire de la bureautique mobile que j'ai eu - j'ai décliné les 13, 15 et 17 macbook pro.

Si je n'avais mon problème d'accent dans Word 2011 - ce serait le bonheur totale!


----------



## macmini64 (16 Novembre 2010)

_j'ai décliné les 13, 15 et 17 macbook pro._


tu veux dire que tu les as tous eu entre les main, et que ton choix se porte sur ce nouvel MBAir 13" :mouais:


----------



## David_b (16 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> _j'ai décliné les 13, 15 et 17 macbook pro._
> 
> 
> tu veux dire que tu les as tous eu entre les main, et que ton choix se porte sur ce nouvel MBAir 13" :mouais:



Je ne peux pas répondre pour MacQuébec, mais en ce qui me concerne : oui, c'est exactement ça. Pour avoir eu tous les portables Apple, c'est le Air 13" qui emporte tous mes suffrages. D'ailleurs c'est devenu mon ordi principal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part non le MBP est ma machine principale le MBA 13 en nomade et l iPad pour le fun


----------



## cvanquick (18 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben voilà,

J'ai réceptionné le mien aujourd'hui.

Un peu surpris au départ par le temps au 1er démarrage, au 2ème démarrage, au 3ème démarrage. toujours 30 secondes.

Ca me convient largement mais par rapport à tout ce qui a été dit, je me suis posé des questions.

Après une petite clean install et un spotlight ayant tout répertorié : 14 secondes et quelques brouettes.

bluffant comme le reste. La luminosité est super progressive. C'est beaucoup plus agréable qu'avant. le silence est d'or et la rapidité est incroyable. Je vais enfin reprendre le dessus sur le macbook blanc de madame  

Je n'en reviens toujours pas et mes collègues non plus.


----------



## macmini64 (18 Novembre 2010)

t'as jamais eu ou testé d'iPad ?

sinon tes collegues sont PC ?



David_b a dit:


> Je ne peux pas répondre pour MacQuébec, mais en ce qui me concerne : oui, c'est exactement ça. Pour avoir eu tous les portables Apple, c'est le Air 13" qui emporte tous mes suffrages. D'ailleurs c'est devenu mon ordi principal



Merci  (comme il est du Quebec, j'avais pas totalement saisi la tournure de la phrase :love: sorry cousin)

donc je vais me prendre ça en plus de mon MBPro 15 (que je revends pour un 17, j'sais pas trop, ça va aussi dépendre de ce que me chipe ma copine au final ... c'est un peu comme la télécommande de la tv avec elle)


----------



## titistardust (20 Novembre 2010)

J'ai commandé le mien hier soir avec 4go de mémoire.Commence maintenant la longue attente de la livraison prévue le 29/30 novembre.
J'ai pu le testé longuement hier à l'Applestore du Louvre. Extrèmement réactif. Ouvert un fichier de travail sur dropbox, format powerpoint de 15mo affichage à l'écran presque immédiate. Plus vif que mon Imac de 2009.
Vivement la fin du mois.


----------



## zosodesbois (20 Novembre 2010)

Les vendeurs ne t'on parlé d'une éventuelle rupture ? On est pas mal à avoir commandé le Air en 11" ou 13" avec la config 4go depuis fin octobre mais tours rien et pas de date d'envoie prevu... Il y aurait une rupture de barettes 4go.


----------



## Valmente (20 Novembre 2010)

moi j'ai commandé en APR lundi en fin d'après midi le MBA en 4go (en fait full options), j'ai une date de réception pour mercredi 24 novembre.


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> moi j'ai commandé en APR lundi en fin d'après midi le MBA en 4go (en fait full options), j'ai une date de réception pour mercredi 24 novembre.



Ca y est ? t'as craqué ?


----------



## Valmente (20 Novembre 2010)

oui à force de réfléchir, de lire des tests et de prendre conseils pour peser le Pour et le Contre, j'ai choisi le Pour : donc commande passée


----------



## muhyidin (21 Novembre 2010)

Ah si seulement ils n'avaient pas viré le rétroéclairage...


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2010)

muhyidin a dit:


> Ah si seulement ils n'avaient pas viré le rétroéclairage...


 Ça c'est bien vrai ... ce sera pour la prochaine mise à jour ... sait-on jamais


----------



## djrams10 (21 Novembre 2010)

J'ai commander le mien (macbook air 250Go, 2,13Ghz et 4Go Ram) mardi 16 et je devais le recevoir le lundi ou mardi 23.
seulement au bout de 4 jours je reçoit un mail me confirmant que la date a changer.
et je le recevrais finalement entre le 29 novembre et le 2 décembre.
La rupture de stock n'est pas loin!
ultérieurement j'avais fait tous les apple store de paris (louvre,opera,velizy2) et rien du tout
plus aucun en 4go de ram.

Attendez vous a des rallongements de délais d'expédition.


----------



## David_b (21 Novembre 2010)

Il est bien parti pour cartonner, juste avant les fêtes en plus.


----------



## zosodesbois (21 Novembre 2010)

Putain les mecs.... Je ne suis pas tout seul !!! J'ai l'impression d'etre entouré d'amis ^^


----------



## djrams10 (21 Novembre 2010)

Oue tu n'est osa tout seul. On est là...

Vus pouvez me retouver sur twitter pseudo : djrams10


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Oue tu n'est osa tout seul. On est là...
> 
> Vus pouvez me retouver sur twitter pseudo : djrams10


Aah Aah Aah


----------



## muhyidin (21 Novembre 2010)

Je suis pas sûr qu'il voulait faire rire


----------



## mistik (21 Novembre 2010)

muhyidin a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr qu'il voulait faire rire


Moi non plus, mais c'est mieux que de se taper la tête contre les murs ou de pleurer comme une madeleine


----------



## djrams10 (22 Novembre 2010)

C sur. 
Vous avez commander quel model? Et est ce que sa sera votre machine principal?
Car moi j'ai changer alors que j'avais un MacBook pro 2,4ghz. 
Je pense pas regretter mon achat.


----------



## cvanquick (22 Novembre 2010)

Bon voilà premier week-end avec l'animal.

D'abord terminer l'installation de tous mes programmes, transfert de tout mes fichiers (80 Go stockés sur clef et disque dur 2 pouces et demis donc pas mal d'énergie fournie par le MBA), mise à jour complète (Mac OS, Itunes, Safari, Iphoto, Java...), paramétrage, Onyx.....
Tout ça sur la charge batterie d'origine soit entre 4h et 4h15 de manips (en incluant la clean install le premier jour).

ensuite 1ère charge intégrale et retour aux affaires dimanche pour deux sessions de consultations webs intensives (liste de noël et cadeaux obligent). deux fois 1 heures.
Mail relève la boite toutes les 5 minutes, Wi-fi, entre 15 et 30 sites ouverts en permanence sur google chrome, et trois barres pour la luminosité. En sus quelques tests de lancement de DxO et Bibble. et une utilisation de itunes pendant 15 minutes. Ainsi que le branchement d'une clef USB pendant 5 minutes pour vérification du transfert des fichiers du samedi.
Au total 22% de la batterie utilisée.
Pas de bruit.
Aucune chaleur sous la machine.

Entre les deux sessions, je l'ai mis en veille (juste en le fermant) pendant 2 heures.
A l'ouverture, allumage instantané.

Pour l'instant pas grand chose de négatif à dire.
Le clavier retro-éclairé ne me manque pas.
Le chargeur est plus petit que mon ancien modèle.
Le MBA est esthétiquement superbe et semble très costaud.

J'ai trouvé ce que j'ai cherché : portable (mais pas autant que le 11), confortable (plus grand que le 11 et surtout l'écran), ultra rapide, discret, bel écran....
Un juste compromis pour mon usage actuel et à venir, pour l'espace que j'ai à la maison.

Sinon après avoir tout installé et transféré l'intégralité des photos et musiques, je suis à 93 Go utilisés dont 71 Go de musique et de photos..
Maintenant, je vais modifier mon organisation photos et récupérer facilement 20 Go.
Donc très bien et largement suffisant.

Ca va être un bonheur à transporter avec l'appareil.

Autre confirmation, l'écran est bien moins brillant que mon macbook unibody (late 2008) et je me répète mais la luminosité est vraiment bien gérée. Donc bon pour la photo (mais je n'oublie pas les limites d'une dalle TN pour le rendu des couleurs).

bonne journée à tous.


----------



## djrams10 (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ce test utilisateur. Qu'as tu comme configuration? Et est ce que pour toi c'est assez puissant pour une machine principal? Et est ce qu'il est plus rapide que le MacBook pro que tu avais. Merci de ses précisions.


----------



## cvanquick (22 Novembre 2010)

config: 13", 4 Go de ram, SSD 128, processeur 1.86 Ghz

Pour des raisons Xet Y c'est ma machine principale et elles est plus que suffisante pour mon usage qui est le suivant : web (consultation et recherche), mail, skype, itunes, utilisation basique d'une suite bureautique et travail sur photos (classement, archivage et traitement avec DxO et Bibble).

C'est vraiment le bon compromis.

Il faut savoir que mes contraintes étaient les suivantes:

- budget 1400-1500 &#8364; (avec housse)
- place disponible à la maison: zéro, pas de possibilité de poste fixe ni d'écran secondaire,
- écran au minimum équivalent à mon ancien 13" (1280*800) en terme de résolution,
- 128 Go ssd,
- rapide, réactif,
- économe (ballade photo avec vidage de l'appareil et tri à la volée),
- légèreté et encombrement (ballade photo),
- autonomie et qualité écran,

Mis bout à bout le choix était facile

Mon ancien modèle n'était pas un pro mais un modèle qui a peu existé : le macbook unibody late 2008 (pas de port firewire, juste 2 usb, batterie amovible, clavier rétroéclaire)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

j'ai oublié de répondre sur la rapidité.
Comme je le disais plus haut c'est de l'instantané.
Tout est plus rapide que mon ancien modèle même des logiciels comme rubitrack (logiciel de course à pied) qui gère en simultané des graphiques, des cartes google earth et une basse de données de plusieurs fichiers. Sur ce logiciel particulièrement la différence est flagrante et sur itunes aussi. C'est le jour et la nuit au lancement du logiciel.

Maintenant il faut que je vérifie sur le traitement des photos.
Mais je ne travaille quasi jamais sur des gros flux.
En fait je travaille photo par photo donc à mon avis la réponse va être simple : très rapide aussi.


----------



## titistardust (22 Novembre 2010)

Commandé ce we mon 13" avec 4go de mémoire, déjà expédié avec numéro de suivi UPS. Je pensais qu'il y avait une légère pénurie


----------



## zosodesbois (22 Novembre 2010)

Salaud va !

T'es passé entre les mailles du filet ^^


----------



## titistardust (22 Novembre 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Salaud va !
> 
> T'es passé entre les mailles du filet ^^



SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            22/11/2010 	           	 	           	           	            20:24 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	                      	                            				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            22/11/2010 	           	 	           	           	            18:11 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	         				 				  	           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            22/11/2010 	           	 	           	           	            6:09 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## alainsl (22 Novembre 2010)

Tu as de la chance. J'ai commandé le mien ce we aussi ( a priori meme config que toi) et je suis toujours non expédié avec Délai estimé de livraison: 30 Nov, 2010 - 01 Dec, 2010


----------



## zosodesbois (22 Novembre 2010)

Tiens ça c'est intéressant les mecs !

titistardust et Alainsl, quelle config exacte avez vous commandés ?
Moi je suis bloqué en chine avec : 13" / 1.86Ghz / 128goSDD / 4Goram.
ça nous éclairera un peu sur la chose.

PS : Sérieux je trouve ça tellement bidon de jouer sur la rupture... :love::love::love: mdr ça donne une effet de style genre "produit en rupture tellement il y a de demande" alors qu'ils ont donné 5 Ordi à chaque resealer à tout casser ^^


----------



## titistardust (22 Novembre 2010)

Même config que toi Zosodesbois


----------



## zosodesbois (22 Novembre 2010)

Vérifie quand même si il n'ont pas mis le mien avec dans ton carton :love:


----------



## titistardust (22 Novembre 2010)

Comme si j'allais te le dire  Je le mettrais dans les w.c. pour les longs moments de solitude  Je viens de passer du 29 novembre pour la livraison au 26 novembre. Je vais peut l'avoir pour le we.


----------



## zosodesbois (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonne réception, moi j'espère avoir le mien pour le printemps -_-


----------



## djrams10 (22 Novembre 2010)

sa y'ai il est expedié!!!! seulement je ne comprend pas quelque chose.

il m'ont donner un numero de suivi ups a 10 chiffres. normalement c'est un truc comme 13 je crois.

Pour vous ce numero fonctionne bien?

sinon a partir du moment ou le produit a été envoyé, combien de temps apres vous avez recu le colis?

merci de nous renseigner svp

---------- Post added at 19h26 ---------- Previous post was at 19h15 ----------

savez vous aussi d'ou part les macs?


----------



## zosodesbois (22 Novembre 2010)

Normalement c'est 5 jours 

Tu devrait le recevoir vendredi ou lundi prochain


----------



## alainsl (22 Novembre 2010)

Moi aussi meme config 1.86/13"/128Go/4Go.
En gros, tout le monde prend la meme config, c'est le meilleur rapport qualité/performances/quantité/prix


----------



## djrams10 (22 Novembre 2010)

nan, moi j'ai pris le 2,13Ghz et 4go de ram et 256Go.

J'ai preferez prendre le plus gros model et rajouter 180, car j'ai pas envi de le regretter, on ne peux plus rien modifié apres. Et comme c'est ma machine principal...

5 jours, c'est long!!!! sa part d'ou?

vos numero de suivi ups fonctionne????


----------



## titistardust (22 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> nan, moi j'ai pris le 2,13Ghz et 4go de ram et 256Go.
> 
> J'ai preferez prendre le plus gros model et rajouter 180, car j'ai pas envi de le regretter, on ne peux plus rien modifié apres. Et comme c'est ma machine principal...
> 
> ...



C'est un numéro à 18 lettres/chiffres.
Le mien est parti de Chine aujourd'hui.

Patience petit scarabée 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------




zosodesbois a dit:


> Bonne réception, moi j'espère avoir le mien pour le printemps -_-



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je passe devant toi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------




djrams10 a dit:


> nan, moi j'ai pris le 2,13Ghz et 4go de ram et 256Go.
> 
> J'ai preferez prendre le plus gros model et rajouter 180, car j'ai pas envi de le regretter, on ne peux plus rien modifié apres. Et comme c'est ma machine principal...
> 
> ...



Comment cela seulement 180 par rapport au modèle de base 13" en 4go?
Quand on regarde sur l'AppelStore, cela fait 390 d'écart.


----------



## djrams10 (22 Novembre 2010)

Ah oui en faite j'ai besoins obligatoirement de 256go. Donc...

Moi j'ai que 8 chiffres. Sa doit pas être bon.


----------



## zosodesbois (23 Novembre 2010)

@ Titistardust,

Soit tu es un poile prioritaire puisque tu es passé par l'AppleStore, soit le miens à également été envoyé hier. En faite comme je suis passé par un Apple resealer, qui l'a commandé pour moi, je n'ai pas le numéro de Tracking, ni le suivi en temps réel. En gros je reçoit un sms pour me dire qu'il est arrivé à destination. Je ne peux pas savoir si il est parti


----------



## titistardust (23 Novembre 2010)

Si cela se trouve, il arrive aujourd'hui chez ton resealer


----------



## zosodesbois (23 Novembre 2010)

Argh je ne pense pas, il était encore bloqué vendredi ^^


----------



## titistardust (23 Novembre 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Argh je ne pense pas, il était encore bloqué vendredi ^^



Mais tu l'as commandé quand?
le mien est à Cologne depuis ce midi.


----------



## jaco67 (23 Novembre 2010)

J'ai commandé le mien 13" full options le 21/11, et il est "prepared for shipment"...
j'espère qu'il ne sera pas prepared trop longtemps.


----------



## zosodesbois (23 Novembre 2010)

J'ai commandé le mien le 29 octobre -_-


----------



## djrams10 (23 Novembre 2010)

Moi aussi il est a Cologne. 
Je crois qu'il est soumis a un contrôle de douanes. 

Vous pensez que c'est pour quand?


----------



## cvanquick (23 Novembre 2010)

commandé le mien le 10 novembre par téléphone.
expédié le 13
réceptionné le 18

13", 4Go, SSD 128 et processeur 1,86 ghz


----------



## jaco67 (23 Novembre 2010)

Je viens d'avoir du neuf.
Donc commandé le 21/11, et expédié ce jour par UPS, au départ de Shangaï.
...au fait c'est un 13", 4Go ram, 256 SSD, 2.13ghz.


----------



## titistardust (23 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Moi aussi il est a Cologne.
> Je crois qu'il est soumis a un contrôle de douanes.
> 
> Vous pensez que c'est pour quand?



Je viens de voir que le mien aussi avait droit à une fouille corporel 

en fait j'ai appelé UPS et il est seulement parti de Chine et attendu à Cologne. Faut lire entre les lignes...

Nouvel edit :

Après recherche sur le net :
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	23/11/2010	13:14	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	23/11/2010	18:55	LECTURE AU DEPART

Cela veut dire que les papiers pour le dédouanement du MBA sont à Cologne, mais que le MBA est soir encore en chine, soit dans l'avion vers Cologne.
Je vais aller me fumer un nem pour me détendre, cela ne peut que me faire du bien avec cet attente et mon exam dans deux jours. Moi je vous dis qu'à 40 ans, se reconvertir, faut être fou


----------



## cvanquick (23 Novembre 2010)

normalement sur le site UPS avec le numéro de suivi UPS vous aurez la date de livraison.


----------



## djrams10 (23 Novembre 2010)

PROBLEME!!!!

il etait a cologne et le revoila reparti a shangai.
comment sa se fait?
quelqu'un a une idée?

---------- Post added at 20h05 ---------- Previous post was at 19h47 ----------

SHANGHAI, CN	24/11/2010	2:00	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	23/11/2010	13:14	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	23/11/2010	18:55	LECTURE AU DEPART
SHANGHAI, CN	22/11/2010	20:24	LECTURE AU DEPART
22/11/2010	18:13	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	22/11/2010	6:07	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUE


----------



## Valmente (23 Novembre 2010)

erreur dans la commande

OK ---> je sors !


----------



## djrams10 (23 Novembre 2010)

non non


----------



## titistardust (23 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> non non


Tu as une date de livraison prévue quand?
Vendredi 26 sur le site d'Apple et mercredi 1 chez UPS pour moi.


----------



## Emiya (23 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> PROBLEME!!!!
> 
> il etait a cologne et le revoila reparti a shangai.
> comment sa se fait?
> ...




Ton MBA n'a jamais été à Cologne. Seul les informations concernant le colis ont été envoyé là-bas, histoire de prendre de l'avance sur le dédouanement.

En revanche ton MBA a quitté Shangai, il devrait donc arriver à Dubai ou une destination intermédiaire à Cologne. 

Puis il reprendra l'avion cette fois-ci direction Cologne. Là bas le dédouanement se fera pour de bon. Et il reprendra l'avion pour Paris CDG. 

Enfin, un gentil Monsieur d'UPS frappera à ta porte et tu pourras lui faire la bise en plus d'une petite signature pour ton nouveau joujou.


----------



## titistardust (23 Novembre 2010)

Emiya a dit:


> Ton MBA n'a jamais été à Cologne. Seul les informations concernant le colis ont été envoyé là-bas, histoire de prendre de l'avance sur le dédouanement.
> 
> En revanche ton MBA a quitté Shangai, il devrait donc arriver à Dubai ou une destination intermédiaire à Cologne.
> 
> ...



Merci Emiya pour les infos. Cela confirme ce que j'avais glané ailleurs.
Comme le mien a fait ami-ami avec celui de djrams10, ils vont se tenir compagnie et se raconter des histoire de bytes 
Mais bon, 1 semaine avant la livraison alors qu'il est parti de Chine aujourd'hui, ils prévoient large chez UPS...A moins qu'ils ne fassent Shanghai Paris en 2cv


----------



## djrams10 (23 Novembre 2010)

Grave. Il vont de tenir chaud!!! C'est cool on est 2 a l'attendre. C'est vrai que sa me parait long. A mon avis il est la vendredi. Ils disent le 1er. 

C'est quoi ta configuration de MacBook air?

Qu'est ce que je suis impatient de savoir si mon MacBook air fera une parfaite machine principal.


----------



## Valmente (23 Novembre 2010)

tu achètes sans connaître tes besoins ?


----------



## mistik (23 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> PROBLEME!!!!
> 
> il etait a cologne et le revoila reparti a shangai.
> comment sa se fait?
> ...


----------



## djrams10 (24 Novembre 2010)

Il est en Corée!!!!!Y sera là vendredi!!!!


----------



## titistardust (24 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Il est en Corée!!!!!Y sera là vendredi!!!!



Il a déjà passé la Corée, il est en transit au kazakhstan. Il arrivera sans doute ce soir à Cologne, demain à Paris et vendredi chez nous, avec un peu de chance.
J'espère que Zosodesbois à des news de son côté et que avance pour lui aussi.

Pour répondre à ta question sur la config commandée, c'est un MBA 13" SSD128 et 4go de ram. Il sera mon précieux à moi, puisque j'ai déjà un Imac 24" de 2009 que ma douce squatte régulièrement (elle a aussi un EEEPC Asus et un 15" Sony).


----------



## zosodesbois (24 Novembre 2010)

Salut les mecs, 

Désolé pour le retard, je suis actuellement dans les méandres de la gastro ^^ 
Pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle, mais bon, comme vos ordi ont l'air de finalement bien vouloir traverser les continents, alors peut être que la situation c'est débloquée 
On verra vendredi ou lundi.

En tout cas, ne flippez pas si vos ordis semblent faire des allez-retours, c'est normal.
Titistardust tu te reconverti dans quoi  ?


----------



## titistardust (24 Novembre 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Salut les mecs,
> 
> Désolé pour le retard, je suis actuellement dans les méandres de la gastro ^^
> Pas de nouvelle bonne nouvelle, mais bon, comme vos ordi ont l'air de finalement bien vouloir traverser les continents, alors peut être que la situation c'est débloquée
> ...



Pas cool la gastro :mouais:

Je me reconvertis dans quoi? Gestion de biens immobiliers (syndic, gestion locative, tertière, baux commerciaux). Et précédement, géomètre pendant 20 ans sur Paris et diagnostiqueur immobilier en plus pendant 10 ans.

Mais là on sort de cadre du MBA. Quoiqu'avec nos suivis de livraison, nous ne sommes plus vraiment sur un post concernant le nouveau MBA 13"


----------



## alainsl (24 Novembre 2010)

Au fait, idem pour moi. Après un passage en Corée (risqué peut-être), il est au Kaza 
J'aurai bien aimé penser que je l'aurai vendredi mais connaissant UPS, je sais qu'il prévoit lundi et qu'ils ne se pressent pas en France donc je pense que ce sera lundi.


----------



## djrams10 (24 Novembre 2010)

Salut les gars. Mise a jour, il est maintenant a cologne. En attente de dédouanement. 
Donc je pense que demain il est a Paris et vendredi Che moi. 

Patience patience. Et vous sa en est ou?


----------



## titistardust (24 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Salut les gars. Mise a jour, il est maintenant a cologne. En attente de dédouanement.
> Donc je pense que demain il est a Paris et vendredi Che moi.
> 
> Patience patience. Et vous sa en est ou?



Où as tu vu qu'il est à Cologne?

Je viens de recevoir la housse commandée chez Amazon. C'est déjà ça.
http://www.amazon.fr/Be-ez-robe-pou...JH0G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1290597607&sr=8-5


----------



## Emiya (24 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Salut les gars. Mise a jour, il est maintenant a cologne. En attente de dédouanement.
> Donc je pense que demain il est a Paris et vendredi Che moi.
> 
> Patience patience. Et vous sa en est ou?



I told you so !


----------



## jaco67 (24 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, il s'est volatilisé!
Parti de Shangai le 22/11, et depuis le suivi n'a plus bougé!


----------



## djrams10 (24 Novembre 2010)

Il est au kasaskan. Je comprend rien


----------



## zosodesbois (24 Novembre 2010)

Je vous l'ai dis les mecs, n'essayez pas de comprendre quelque chose au tracking UPS, on voit toujours des allez-retours incessants, des noms de villes et de pays différents avec un suivi complètement farfelu. Dites vous juste que votre mac à été posté et que par conséquent, vous l'aurez approximativement 5 jours après la date d'expédition.

Donc pour la majorité des gens, Vendredi, sinon, début de semaine prochaine


----------



## jaco67 (24 Novembre 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Je vous l'ai dis les mecs, n'essayez pas de comprendre quelque chose au tracking UPS, on voit toujours des allez-retours incessants, des noms de villes et de pays différents avec un suivi complètement farfelu. Dites vous juste que votre mac à été posté et que par conséquent, vous l'aurez approximativement 5 jours après la date d'expédition.
> 
> Donc pour la majorité des gens, Vendredi, sinon, début de semaine prochaine


 
"un évènement imprévu s'est produit pouvant modifier la date de livraison"

"PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE"

Et pan pour moi, un missile nord-coréen a flingué mon MBA.


----------



## titistardust (24 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Il est au kasaskan. Je comprend rien



Il a quitté le Khasaskan tu veux dire. patience patience...


----------



## zosodesbois (24 Novembre 2010)

jaco67 a dit:


> "un évènement imprévu s'est produit pouvant modifier la date de livraison"
> 
> "PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE"
> 
> Et pan pour moi, un missile nord-coréen a flingué mon MBA.




Ptain mais sérieux... Ils ne pourraient pas en proposer en stock, et qu'on vienne chercher son ordi si on le veut, quand on veut... non mais sérieux, on ne vend pas des sucettes et des carambars là... On est tous en train de se faire chier à attendre là... Quand j'y pense, ça fait 1 mois que j'ai payé le miens ! Vous connaissez d'autres trucs à part les bagnoles où on paye et ça arrive 4 mois après vous ?! Ahh ils peuvent être fin ces putain de Macbook Air... 4 semaines pour souder une barette de Ram...

T'inkiet, à mon avis, pas de soucis, ne t'alarme pas, ça devrait s'arranger


----------



## After8 (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjours à tous,

Bon j'ai pas fouillé dans tous les topics sur le sujet mais j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a poussé un peu les limites de la bête. (disons avec 4 Go de ram quand même)

Genre traitement de RAW  de 20Mo, sur Lightroom avec exportation de fichiers jpg
Photoshop
After Effect sur du Full HD ?

Est ce qu'il chauffe ? Ventile ? Ralenti ? Se bloque ?
Ou bien est ce qu'il fait le taf lentement mais surement ?

J'ai un iMac donc je ne l'acheterai pas en machine principale, mais je veux juste savoir jusqu'où vous pensez qu'il peut aller ?

Merci !


----------



## surfman06 (24 Novembre 2010)

Si tu lui mets de bonne baskets, il court même  
je sors.


----------



## Arcetnathon (24 Novembre 2010)

After8 a dit:


> Bonjours à tous,
> 
> Bon j'ai pas fouillé dans tous les topics sur le sujet mais j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a poussé un peu les limites de la bête. (disons avec 4 Go de ram quand même)
> 
> ...


 
Voila comment ca mouline à peut près :


----------



## After8 (24 Novembre 2010)

Merci !
J'ai étudié les benchs mais je voulais avoir l'impression d'un utilisateur en plus.
Quelqu'un qui s'est peut être retrouvé face à des problèmes ou même des déçus (s'il y en a ? )



Arcetnathon a dit:


> Voila comment ca mouline à peut près :


----------



## surfman06 (24 Novembre 2010)

Tout est relatif, et pour ce qui de la rapidité, rien ne vaut de faire l'essai par toi-même.
Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux réellement faire, mais rien ne t'empêche de mettre sur une carte mémoire (clef usb ou autre) ce que tu as besoin pour faire le test, d'aller dans un store ou revendeur qui possède l'air et de tester. 
Comme ça, tu vois, tandis que l'avis de x,y, z peut être trompeur.


----------



## titistardust (24 Novembre 2010)

Dans tous les cas, si je pouvais recevoir le mien vendredi matin, il me servirait pour ma soutenance de fin d'après midi avec la projection d'un power point :rateau:. Sinon j'utiliserai celui qui sera sur place


----------



## djrams10 (24 Novembre 2010)

ne t'inquiete pas. il sera la vendredi.

---------- Post added at 19h15 ---------- Previous post was at 19h13 ----------




titistardust a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, si je pouvais recevoir le mien vendredi matin, il me servirait pour ma soutenance de fin d'après midi avec la projection d'un power point :rateau:. Sinon j'utiliserai celui qui sera sur place



C'est sur!!!!

et je pense que macbook air gonfler a bloc doit etre une superbe marchine principal.
regarde ac un 1,86ghz il fait mieux qu'un macbook pro 15" 2,4ghz alors imagine avec un processeur de 2,13ghz et 4go de ram.

c'est certains qu'avec cette config se sera super mieux que mon macbook pro 13" 2,4ghz.

enfin je vous dirais tout sa vendredi


----------



## After8 (25 Novembre 2010)

Oui de toutes façons j'aurai pas de meilleures réponses à ma question tant que personne ne l'aura reçu ahah ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## titistardust (25 Novembre 2010)

J'essayerais de te répondre quand j'aurai le mien entre les mains. Mais il est annoncé au départ de Cologne depuis ce matin 5:04. C'est long comme départ!!!

J'ai appelé UPS pour voir. Il est indiqué chez livraison le 29, donc ils livreront lundi même s'ils avaient pu livrer demain. Lundi c'est lundi et pas vendredi.


----------



## djrams10 (25 Novembre 2010)

titistardust a dit:


> J'essayerais de te répondre quand j'aurai le mien entre les mains. Mais il est annoncé au départ de Cologne depuis ce matin 5:04. C'est long comme départ!!!
> 
> J'ai appelé UPS pour voir. Il est indiqué chez livraison le 29, donc ils livreront lundi même s'ils avaient pu livrer demain. Lundi c'est lundi et pas vendredi.



Y'a pas moyen vendredi Che suis a ups. Allemagne France y'en a pas pour long. C'est bizarre que depuis 5h04 il est parti d'allemagne et ne soit pas en France. Je pense que demain il devrait être la. Il t'on dis quoi exactement svp. Il t'ont dit qu'il serait la vendredi mais il ne le livrerons pas?


----------



## titistardust (25 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Y'a pas moyen vendredi Che suis a ups. Allemagne France y'en a pas pour long. C'est bizarre que depuis 5h04 il est parti d'allemagne et ne soit pas en France. Je pense que demain il devrait être la. Il t'on dis quoi exactement svp. Il t'ont dit qu'il serait la vendredi mais il ne le livrerons pas?



Ils m'ont dit que la livraison est prévue pour lundi, donc qu'ils livreront lundi. Le statut sera mis à jour demain matin. Les MBA feront certainement le voyage demain pour la France, puis seront dispatchés pour être livré lundi dans la journée.


----------



## cvanquick (26 Novembre 2010)

et voilà je vais enfin procéder à la seconde charge de la batterie, la première ayant eu lieu samedi dernier.

En gros 7 heures d'usages divers et variés (musiques, videos, photos et surtout navigation internet, mail et compta) et il reste 8% de la batterie.

Tip top.


----------



## jaco67 (26 Novembre 2010)

Bon, le mien est parti de Cologne ce matin 5h, mais je crois qu'il vient a pieds depuis l'Allemagne, toujours pas, arrivé en France.
Alors que de Chine à Allemagne, c'était plus rapide!


----------



## djrams10 (26 Novembre 2010)

jaco67 a dit:


> Bon, le mien est parti de Cologne ce matin 5h, mais je crois qu'il vient a pieds depuis l'Allemagne, toujours pas, arrivé en France.
> Alors que de Chine à Allemagne, c'était plus rapide!




Tu l'aura mardi. Moi sa ma fait pareil. Il va arriver en France dans la nuit et redescendra la France pour aller chez toi et sa met une journée et te sera distribuer le lendemain. Sa m'a fait sa. J'ai le mien lundi. Dégouter qu'il travail pas samedi. Je trouve sa bizzare pour une société de transport rapide.  Mais bon... Patience.


----------



## vladimir (26 Novembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> Dégouter qu'il travail pas samedi. Je trouve sa bizzare pour une société de transport rapide.  Mais bon... Patience.



C'est pas qu'UPS ne livre pas le samedi mais simplement que pour des raisons de coût, Apple n'a pas opté pour cette option.


----------



## titistardust (26 Novembre 2010)

Le mien cela là lundi. J'aurai deux jours pour jouer avec avant de reprendre le taf.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

Les réponses sur iPhone c'est parfois galère :-(


----------



## shenrone (26 Novembre 2010)

titistardust a dit:


> Le mien cela là lundi. J'aurai deux jours pour jouer avec avant de reprendre le taf.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------
> 
> Les réponses sur iPhone c'est parfois galère :-(



Est ce que ça correspond au délais intial qu'Apple t'as annoncé lors après avoir passé ta commande?


----------



## alainsl (27 Novembre 2010)

Moi je suis fâché contre UPS.
Depuis le début, ils m'annonçaient le 29/11. J'ai appelé vendredi car en France depuis le jeudi, ils me répondent que c'est prévu pour e 29/11 donc même si ca arrive avant, ca ne sera pas livré avant le 29/11. Et aujourd'hui, ils mettent à jour le statut en me le reprogrammant le 30/11. Vraiment, j'ai horreur de ce service...

Moi en attendant, voilà 10 jours que je n'ai plus de machine et que je suis un peu en galère pour travailler...


----------



## djrams10 (27 Novembre 2010)

alainsl a dit:


> Moi je suis fâché contre UPS.
> Depuis le début, ils m'annonçaient le 29/11. J'ai appelé vendredi car en France depuis le jeudi, ils me répondent que c'est prévu pour e 29/11 donc même si ca arrive avant, ca ne sera pas livré avant le 29/11. Et aujourd'hui, ils mettent à jour le statut en me le reprogrammant le 30/11. Vraiment, j'ai horreur de ce service...
> 
> Moi en attendant, voilà 10 jours que je n'ai plus de machine et que je suis un peu en galère pour travailler...



J'y crois pas. Moi c'est pareil!!!! Je suis dingue la. Y'a pas moyen. Il sera la lundi c'est obliger. En voiture il est a 1h30. Sa fait 3 pays en 1 jour et sa met 3 jours pour faire 2h30 de route. C'est quoi ce bordel.


----------



## jaco67 (27 Novembre 2010)

Dégouté, moi aussi.
Il est a Roissy, et j'ai été reprogrammé pour le 30/11, alors qu'il était prévu pour le 29.

Ce qui est dingue, c'est qu'une fois en Europe, il semble voyager a dos de chameau.
Je ne sais pas comment cela se passe pour UPS, mais n'y-a-t-il pas de départ de Roissy dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi, pour arriver sur les plateformes de distribution le lundi à l'aube et être distribué le lundi dans la journée ? C'est en tout cas comme cela que procède chronopost pour l'avoir expérimenter à plusieurs reprises.


----------



## zosodesbois (27 Novembre 2010)

Té la prochaine fois, on se contentera du modèle de Base BIEN PRÉSENT AU CHAUD DANS LE STOCK DE LA BOUTIQUE les mecs...
Sereux si j'avais su qu'il fallait 5 semaines d'attente j'aurais acheté un Amstrad sur Ebay à la place :love:


----------



## djrams10 (27 Novembre 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Té la prochaine fois, on se contentera du modèle de Base BIEN PRÉSENT AU CHAUD DANS LE STOCK DE LA BOUTIQUE les mecs...
> Sereux si j'avais su qu'il fallait 5 semaines d'attente j'aurais acheté un Amstrad sur Ebay à la place :love:



Personne n'a reçu son MacBook air?


----------



## titistardust (27 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce que ça correspond au délais intial qu'Apple t'as annoncé lors après avoir passé ta commande?


 
Apple annonçait une livraison le 26 novembre sous réserve.
Il sera là le 29. J'ai déjà assez à faire avec le nouveau smartphone de ma femme ce weekend 

Et concernant UPS, je crois que l'on sera toujours faché avec eux à chaque fois que l'on achètera un mac sur l'AppleStore


----------



## Sklad. (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu pour ma part mon macbook air 13" (2,13GHz, 256Go) jeudi, et je dois dire que je suis très agréablement surpris par la bête, qui est vraiment très performante, bien plus que ce que j'aurais pu penser !!! J'arrive à faire tourner Aerofly 5 (simulateur de vol radiocommandé), pourtant très gourmand en ressources, alors que sur mon iMac i7, il a un petit peu de mal -notamment avec le fumigène en marche- ! Photoshop ou capture NX2 n'ont aussi aucun mal à fonctionner, merci le SSD !!!
Sinon la machine est superbe (ce n'est pas un scoop), très fine, démarrage très rapide, bref que du bon ! Et l'absence de rétroéclairage n'est pour moi absolument pas une gène !
Dernière chose, la résolution de l'écran est excellente, parfaite pour moi ; par contre les couleurs sont moins fidèles que sur l'iMac 27", plus "terne", mais rien de bien gênant !
Voilà, très satisfait de ce macbook air, qui peut à mon sens sans aucun problème servir de machine principale, éventuellement avec un écran secondaire pour encore plus de confort !
Bonne journée !


----------



## djrams10 (28 Novembre 2010)

Sklad. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai reçu pour ma part mon macbook air 13" (2,13GHz, 256Go) jeudi, et je dois dire que je suis très agréablement surpris par la bête, qui est vraiment très performante, bien plus que ce que j'aurais pu penser !!! J'arrive à faire tourner Aerofly 5 (simulateur de vol radiocommandé), pourtant très gourmand en ressources, alors que sur mon iMac i7, il a un petit peu de mal -notamment avec le fumigène en marche- ! Photoshop ou capture NX2 n'ont aussi aucun mal à fonctionner, merci le SSD !!!
> Sinon la machine est superbe (ce n'est pas un scoop), très fine, démarrage très rapide, bref que du bon ! Et l'absence de rétroéclairage n'est pour moi absolument pas une gène !
> Dernière chose, la résolution de l'écran est excellente, parfaite pour moi ; par contre les couleurs sont moins fidèles que sur l'iMac 27", plus "terne", mais rien de bien gênant !
> ...




Un grand merci pour a toi pour ton petit test utilisateur. Si il n'y en a d'autre merci de nous les faire partager. Je reçois la même machine que toi, c'est dingue car elle a l'air vraiment vraiment très puissante. J'hate ;-)


----------



## bahaae (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Moi aussi, j'ai pris la version 256SSD avec 4Go de RAM et 2.13GHz, au fait, je viens du monde PC et j'ai jamais eu de mac, j'ai été bluffé par cette machine des le premier contact. J'ai longtemps hésité avec le vaio Z et finalement, je ne regrette pas mon choix. mnt, j'ai horreur de la roue de windows 7 et le sablier de windows xp. rien qu'au démarrage, windows m'emmerde avec ses messages de bienvenue juste pour nous faire avaler sa lenteur de demarrage. J'ai gardé windaube quand meme pour mon boulot et pour outlook (il semblerait que outlook mac ne supporte pas exchange 2003.) en virtualisation parallel desktop. La machine virtuelle est super rapide a part pour les jeux bien sur mais j'ai une ps3 pour ca...
J'ai tt découvert dans une semaine : aperture, ilife, iwork, 1password, candybar ... tt est bien fait. j utilise aussi bettertouch tool qui est un outil magnifique pour profiter pleinement de son trackpad.
Pour le navigateur, j'ai commence par utiliser safari mais apres avoir fait des test (peacekeeper), google chrome m a convaincu pour sa rapidité. (5000 contre 3000 pour safari si ma mémoire est bonne). firefox est largement derriere, trés lent au lancement.


----------



## djrams10 (28 Novembre 2010)

bahaae a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi aussi, j'ai pris la version 256SSD avec 4Go de RAM et 2.13GHz, au fait, je viens du monde PC et j'ai jamais eu de mac, j'ai été bluffé par cette machine des le premier contact. J'ai longtemps hésité avec le vaio Z et finalement, je ne regrette pas mon choix. mnt, j'ai horreur de la roue de windows 7 et le sablier de windows xp. rien qu'au démarrage, windows m'emmerde avec ses messages de bienvenue juste pour nous faire avaler sa lenteur de demarrage. J'ai gardé windaube quand meme pour mon boulot et pour outlook (il semblerait que outlook mac ne supporte pas exchange 2003.) en virtualisation parallel desktop. La machine virtuelle est super rapide a part pour les jeux bien sur mais j'ai une ps3 pour ca...
> J'ai tt découvert dans une semaine : aperture, ilife, iwork, 1password, candybar ... tt est bien fait. j utilise aussi bettertouch tool qui est un outil magnifique pour profiter pleinement de son trackpad.
> Pour le navigateur, j'ai commence par utiliser safari mais apres avoir fait des test (peacekeeper), google chrome m a convaincu pour sa rapidité. (5000 contre 3000 pour safari si ma mémoire est bonne). firefox est largement derriere, trés lent au lancement.





Merci pour ton petit test. Et sinon, niveau hardware? La batterie est elle performante et est il une bonne machine principal? Est elle aussi performante qu'une machine très puissante? Merci


----------



## bahaae (28 Novembre 2010)

Oui, c est ma machine principal. et il rempli parfaitement ce role. Pour la batterie, ca correspond a la description apple : entre 5h et 7h pour moi, j ai pas fait des tests pousses sur ce point. Coconut battery m indique 6770 apres 13 cycles. Au debut c t un peu moins que ca... Je cherchais la convivialité avant tt donc ca me suffit... Niveau chaleur, c est froid meme avec le 2.13 Un petit regret, c le clavier non retro eclaire mais la j essai d apprendre de taper ss regarder (Mavis Beacon teaches typing est bien pour ca). tres satisfait pour le moment...


----------



## titistardust (29 Novembre 2010)

"Mavis Beacon teaches typing" Je vais regarder cela. Je vais peut arriver à corriger quelques défauts avec.  Mon MBA est annoncé en livraison il devrait être dans mes mains ce matin


----------



## alainsl (29 Novembre 2010)

J'ai finalement reçu le mien il y a quelques heures.
Config : 1,86Ghz/4GoRam/128SSD

J'ai mis en place mon environnement en moins d'une heure. Tout va très vite et c'est très réactif. Le son est pas mal. L'écran en 13" me semble le meme que celui que j'avais avant.
Pour le moment, j'ai plutôt gagné en perf par rapport à mon précédent.

MBP2009/2,66Ghz/4Go/320GoHD

Plus de tests bientôt donc compilation, rendu 3D....etc


----------



## Gaspoute (29 Novembre 2010)

@alainsl: pourrais-tu tester par la même occasion une conversion vidéo avec HandBrake ? Et me dire si la batterie tient réellement 7h et dans quelles conditions ?

Merci


----------



## shenrone (29 Novembre 2010)

titistardust a dit:


> "Mavis Beacon teaches typing" Je vais regarder cela. Je vais peut arriver à corriger quelques défauts avec.  Mon MBA est annoncé en livraison il devrait être dans mes mains ce matin




Alors tu l'a reçu?

PS: Est ce Apple qui t'as fait parvenir le suivi de ton colis après l'envoi?



> SHANGHAI, CN 22/11/2010 20:24 LECTURE AU DEPART
> 22/11/2010 18:11 LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE CN 22/11/2010 6:09 INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Valmente (29 Novembre 2010)

oui oui c'est LA question ! avez-vous reçu votre MBA ? moi il n'est pas arrivé aujourd'hui chez mon APR


----------



## djrams10 (29 Novembre 2010)

C'est bon j'ai reçu le miens. Je vous ferais un prit récapitulatif. Je suis trop heureux!
Je suis au taf donc je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le déballer. J'attend avec impatience.


----------



## titistardust (29 Novembre 2010)

Le mien est arrivé cet après midi. Je suis gaga comme devant mon premier ZX81 (pour ceux qui ont connu).
Mises à jour faites. Synchro avec MobileMe pour tout récupérer et hop!!!


----------



## shenrone (29 Novembre 2010)

Bon le mien est parti aujourd'hui, mais alors qu'Apple m'annonce une livraison pour le 3 décembre, je lis sur le site d'UPS "En transit, Livraison reprogrammé pour le 7 décembre"!

Qui croire?


----------



## Emiya (29 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon le mien est parti aujourd'hui, mais alors qu'Apple m'annonce une livraison pour le 3 décembre, je lis sur le site d'UPS "En transit, Livraison reprogrammé pour le 7 décembre"!
> 
> Qui croire?


UPS malheureusement pour toi.


----------



## djrams10 (29 Novembre 2010)

voilà.
petit retour après avoir tout réinstaller tout dessus.

les points négatifs:

-les couleurs de l'écran sont nettement moins vive (apparemment ce n'est plus la même technologie d'écran,pour des raison de budget et d'économie d'énergie), mais pour c'est un peux gênant.
-le clavier bien évidement qui est comme même une gène importante quand on s'y est habituer.
-batterie ne m'annonce pas 7h.

Les points positifs.

-la rapidité de demarrage! 13secondes maintenant. Je dis maintenant car au début (5-6 démarrages) le macbook air a pris 30 secondes et apres avoir installé quelques applications il a été beaucoup plus rapide.
-le design qui est extraordinaire, une finesse hallucinante.
-la resolution est meilleure.
-rapidité d'exécution impressionnante sur les applications les plus gourmandes.
-aucun bruit et ne chauffe casiment pas..

si vous avez des questions n'hésiter pas


----------



## Dorshiffe (29 Novembre 2010)

> si vous avez des questions n'hésiter pas


J'en ai une :
J'aimerais juste savoir si vos Macbook Air (2010 bien sur) ne chauffaient pas trop rapidement lorsque l'on regarde une vidéo sur internet .... car je me demande si ce n'est pas mon mac qui a un problème vu que l'on dit que l'on peut regarder sans aucun problème une vidéo HD... :hein:


----------



## jaco67 (30 Novembre 2010)

Le mien sera livré ce jour, j'en peu plus d'attendre.


----------



## djrams10 (30 Novembre 2010)

Dorshiffe a dit:


> J'en ai une :
> J'aimerais juste savoir si vos Macbook Air (2010 bien sur) ne chauffaient pas trop rapidement lorsque l'on regarde une vidéo sur internet .... car je me demande si ce n'est pas mon mac qui a un problème vu que l'on dit que l'on peut regarder sans aucun problème une vidéo HD... :hein:




Je ne crois pas. En tout cas je ne l'ai pas remarquer. Faut dire que je l'ai depuis hier soir


----------



## Dorshiffe (30 Novembre 2010)

aie aie aie.... Pourrais tu essayer de regarder une vidéo sur youtube ou autre pendant 5-10 minutes, car ce problème commence vraiment à minquiéter...


----------



## alainsl (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Premières impressions depuis hier...

- Vidéo HD
Aucun soucis pour les vidéos HD en 1080p ni les vidéos HD sur Youtube. Il lit tout ca sans problème sans ventilateur donc sans bruit.

- Autonomie
Alors les 7h sont atteints mais avec uniquement du surf, du word. Mais avec wifi, BT et luminosité à fond. (6h50)
Quand je lance parallels en plus, et que je fais de la compilation, etc... je tombe rapidement à 4h30
Enfin, j'ai lancé des tests tôt ce matin :
- lecture vidéo en boucle : 4h23

Il me reste à faire des tests sur Handbrake, sur le rendu 3D et le traitement d'images.


Globalement,
très réactif et ma nouvelle machine principale c'est bien lui. une fois l'étalonnage fait l'écran rend bien et aucun reflet. concernant le son, c'est très correct
*points -*
le retro éclairage me manque, le clavier bien qu'identique au MBP n'a pas le même confort de frappe, 128 Go c'est un peu court pour une machine principale quand même


----------



## shenrone (30 Novembre 2010)

Si quelqu'un est familié avec UPS, je vois pas de date de livraison:

ALMATY, KZ	30/11/2010	14:32	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	30/11/2010	9:28	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON

INCHEON, KR	30/11/2010	12:26	LECTURE AU DEPART

30/11/2010	10:07	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE

SHANGHAI, CN	30/11/2010	7:58	LECTURE AU DEPART

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	29/11/2010	20:46	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.

SHANGHAI, CN	30/11/2010	1:37	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION

30/11/2010	1:31	LECTURE AU CENTRE DE TRANSIT

SHANGHAI, CN	29/11/2010	20:20	LECTURE AU DEPART

29/11/2010	12:43	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE

CN	29/11/2010	1:08	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## alainsl (30 Novembre 2010)

@shenrone
La date est dans l'encadré au dessus de ce détail.
Globalement, si il est à ALMATY aujourd'hui, il sera à cologne demain, roissy le 02, chilly mazarin le 03 donc tu l'auras je pense lundi 6. (avec un peu de chance peut etre vendredi 03 mais j'en doute les connaissant)


----------



## titistardust (30 Novembre 2010)

Alainsl, tu le fais comment ton étalonnage d'écran?  Shenrone, ton MBA devrait faire un halte à Varsovie avant de partir pour Cologne. Livraison certainement le 6 pour toi.


----------



## alainsl (30 Novembre 2010)

Etalonnage :
- depuis preferences / moniteurs / couleurs et étalonner
- j'ai un appareil qui me permet d'ajuster pour garder une fidélité de la couleur à l'impression
mais tu peux aussi régler en fonction de tes préférences et de ton usage (plus ou moins chaud/froid notamment)


----------



## shenrone (30 Novembre 2010)

Punaise, la balade qu'il se tape


----------



## djrams10 (30 Novembre 2010)

alainsl a dit:


> Etalonnage :
> - depuis preferences / moniteurs / couleurs et étalonner
> - j'ai un appareil qui me permet d'ajuster pour garder une fidélité de la couleur à l'impression
> mais tu peux aussi régler en fonction de tes préférences et de ton usage (plus ou moins chaud/froid notamment)



C'est quoi ton appareil? Tu peux me donner l'astuce parce que je trouve les couleurs vraiment pas terrible. 
Tu as essayer avec ton MacBook air?


----------



## Jcb84 (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous


Ce MBA 13 me tente bien mais à la lecture de vos commentaires et par rapport à mes besoins (ce portable sera quasi ma machine principale à la maison, au boulot j'ai un pc et un imac) je me pose quand même une question :

En mettant de côté le poids, ne pensez vous pas qu'un mbp 13 ou 15 équipé avec un ssd en remplacement du hd donnera des perfs supérieure à ces nouveau mba ?

ce que je recherche : de l'autonomie (mini 4/5h), suffisament de pêche pour une machine principale, bonne resolution (donc à priori exit le mbp 13') , pas de bruit, mini 160/256 go de stockage

usage : glandouille sur le net, photos, webdesign, bureautique, prise de main sur des serveurs, qq Vm windows.

je me fiche : du poids 

je souhaiterai : le clavier retro-éclairé. 

Au vu de mes besoins, je suis le candidat ideal pour un 15" mais je me pose vraiment la question par rapport aux perfs que vous constatez avec vvos MBA ...

à quasi 1500boules, je ne voudrais pas (trop) me planter ... 

Merci d'avance pour vos avis !

jc


----------



## titistardust (30 Novembre 2010)

Je teste  Heroes of Might and Magic V en ce moment, et le ventilo est bien présent. C'est la première fois que je l'entends.


----------



## alainsl (30 Novembre 2010)

@djrams
Pour le calibrage, il faut utiliser une sonde. Là j'utilise une spyder de http://www.datacolor.eu/fr/produits/etalonnage-decran/index.html
Après tu peux aussi récupérer des profils sur le net directement

@jcb84
Moi je viens de céder mon MBP 15". En fait la puissance est surdimensionnée pour la plupart des gens. Pour l'usage que tu cites : usage : glandouille sur le net, photos, webdesign, bureautique, prise de main sur des serveurs, qq Vm windows 
je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir autant de puissance.
La 1,86 Ghz du MBA13 est largement suffisant surtout avec 4go de ram. De plus la résolution du MBA est la même que celle su MBP15 et tu le sens passer je peux te dire meme si j'ai adoré travaillé sur du 153 1920*1080, le 13 1440*900 est une merveille.

Comme je l'ai dit le retro eclairage me manque un peu mais la puissance, l'autonomie et le poids c'est que du bonheur.
Après niveau prix, je m'en suis sorti pour 1200 alors que mon MBP 15 m'avait couté 1500 ou 1600... grosse différence quand même surtout si ce que tu ajoutes n'apporte rien

utilité du DVD ?
poids ?
carte graphique ?
sont les critères qui t'aideront peut être


----------



## shenrone (30 Novembre 2010)

alainsl a dit:


> @djrams
> Pour le calibrage, il faut utiliser une sonde. Là j'utilise une spyder de http://www.datacolor.eu/fr/produits/etalonnage-decran/index.html
> Après tu peux aussi récupérer des profils sur le net directement
> 
> ...


Tu ne peux pas nous faire profiter de ton profil pour ce Mba?


----------



## djrams10 (30 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas nous faire profiter de ton profil pour ce Mba?



Oui stp


----------



## cvanquick (1 Décembre 2010)

un profil pour le MBA.

Ca c'est une excellente idée.


----------



## Arcetnathon (1 Décembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas nous faire profiter de ton profil pour ce Mba?


 Ca ne sert à rien.
Lorsqu'un écran sort d'usine, les différences de qualité vont entre +- 20%.
Pour que son profil écran corresponde au tient, il y a presque autant de chance que de gagner au loto.

Si tu veux un écran calibré, c'est une sonde écran sinon rien.
Mais bon je te déconseil d'investir dans une sonde sur un écran à dalle TN. Quoi qu'il arrive tes couleurs ne seront pas bonne.


----------



## shenrone (1 Décembre 2010)

Quand un colis est scanne au départ de Cologne il lui combien de jours pour arrive dans nos foyers bien chaud?

Si l'on met de cote les problèmes climatiques


----------



## titistardust (2 Décembre 2010)

Dans mon cas, 4 jours. Le colis a été scanné le jeudi matin au départ de Cologne. Arrivée le soir à Paris. Et comme la livraison était prévue pour le lundi, UPS l'a fait dormir tout le we en entrepôt


----------



## shenrone (2 Décembre 2010)

titistardust a dit:


> Dans mon cas, 4 jours. Le colis a été scanné le jeudi matin au départ de Cologne. Arrivée le soir à Paris. Et comme la livraison était prévue pour le lundi, UPS l'a fait dormir tout le we en entrepôt




Le seul truc perturbant avec UPS c'est qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de s'arranger pour un créneau de livraison moins large...:hein:

Je ne pourrais par conséquent pas passer ma journée chez moi à attendre...


----------



## Valmente (2 Décembre 2010)

A priori ils emportent la marchandise l'après-midi et livrent le matin préférentiellement (même si c'est marqué de 9h à17h).


----------



## djrams10 (3 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> Ca ne sert à rien.
> Lorsqu'un écran sort d'usine, les différences de qualité vont entre +- 20%.
> Pour que son profil écran corresponde au tient, il y a presque autant de chance que de gagner au loto.
> 
> ...



j'insiste j'aimerais vraiment essayer. serais-tu ok pour me passer ton profil d'etalonnage?
merci


----------



## fatalitas (4 Décembre 2010)

Pour prendre le sujet au pied de la lettre, ma question pose même sur "ma 1ère heure avec le MBA"...

Me voici à attendre comme certains ici la livraison de mon MBA (2,13/256) et j'anticipe déjà les difficultés que je vais rencontrer.
Pour info, ce n'est que mon 2e ordi et l'achat du précédent (G4 17'') date de 7ans! (Dans mon souvenir, il y avait un disque d'installation et il suffisait de suivre les instructions.) Et, en plus, je ne suis vraiment pas doué en informatique...

Lorsque je vais allumer l'ordi, si je veux installer certaines applications de mon G4 sur le MBA, comme faire? Si j'ai bien compris, il n'y a pas de disque d'installation sur le MBA (et pour cause!) mais il y a bien une première phase d'initialisation, j'imagine?
Est-ce qu'il faut que je fasse passer mes applis du G4 dès l'initialisation du MBA ou est-ce que j'ai le temps?

On m'a parlé de Timemachine que je n'ai pas, de sauvegarde sur un disque dur: mais sur un disque externe, je sauvegarde mes "dossiers", pas des applis. 
Par ailleurs, ces applis fonctionnent aujourd'hui sous 10.3.9 (eh oui, l'antiquité!) marcheront-elles dans le nouveau MBA? (je ne sais même pas d'ailleurs où on en est  dans les systèmes d'exploitation!) 

Je voudrais bien ne pas rater ma 1ère heure avec mon MBA!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2010)

fatalitas a dit:


> Pour prendre le sujet au pied de la lettre, ma question pose même sur "ma 1ère heure avec le MBA"...
> 
> Me voici à attendre comme certains ici la livraison de mon MBA (2,13/256) et j'anticipe déjà les difficultés que je vais rencontrer.
> Pour info, ce n'est que mon 2e ordi et l'achat du précédent (G4 17'') date de 7ans! (Dans mon souvenir, il y avait un disque d'installation et il suffisait de suivre les instructions.) Et, en plus, je ne suis vraiment pas doué en informatique...
> ...



Oula ! On angoisse méchamment semble-t-il....  

Je ne peux malheureusement répondre à tout (moi non plus, je ne suis pas hyper-doué et super-érudit en informatique  :rose, mais un petit coup d'oeil ici peut se révéler utile pour s'informer sur les incompatibilités éventuelles entre Snow Leopard et des logiciels anciens : http://snowleopard.wikidot.com/

Ne pas oublier (s'ils étaient déjà connus) des sites utiles pour réviser ses gammes :
http://www.debutersurmac.com/ (notamment : Assistant migration, transfert de compte et mode target)
ou encore http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## Arcetnathon (5 Décembre 2010)

djrams10 a dit:


> j'insiste j'aimerais vraiment essayer. serais-tu ok pour me passer ton profil d'etalonnage?
> merci



Je suis toujours sur un MBP13, je passe la commande après la folie de noel 
Mon MBP n'est pas calibré, je n'ai que l'écran DELL du boulot qui l'ait.


----------



## Orphanis (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Cela fait maintenant une quinzaine de jours que j'utilise quotidiennement le nouvel MBA 13" (1,86 Ghz, 4go, 128 go), je me sens donc assez à l'aise pour proposer un feedback. 
Ayant déjà possédé un MBA _Rev A _ auquel j'ai renoncé quelques mois après l'avoir acheté pour des raisons de performances (disque dur 4200 tr/min) et surtout d'autonomie, c'est avec beaucoup d'appréhension que j'en suis venu à considérer l'achat du nouveau MBA...Je m'étais fait à l'idée que cette machine ne saurait être que secondaire et je m'étais, mentalement préparé, à borner l'utilisation de cette machine à des tâches basiques (traitement de texte, surf, traitement de courrier)....Je dois avouer que j'ai reçu une belle claque ! 

Cette machine est simplement fabuleuse, je n'avais ressenti un tel plaisir d'utilisation depuis mon MBP 17" (mid-2009): non seulement cette machine offre une autonomie respectable (reste à vérifier si elle ne va pas décliner comme mes autres machines Apple après six mois d'utilisation) mais surtout les performances, grâce au SSD, sont fabuleuses. C'est simple : quand il s'agit d'appliquer des filtres sous Aperture 3, je suis aussi à l'aise sur cette machine que sur mon I-Mac (i-7)... 
Le gain de poids par rapport à un MBP 13" ou un MB unibody 13" est réellement saisissant: j'en arrive parfois à paniquer en pensant que j'ai oublié ma machine à la maison alors qu'elle repose bien discrètement au fond de mon cartable ! 

Je pense que vous l'aurez compris, je suis réellement conquis par cette machine...Je la conseille à toutes les personnes qui ont déjà un fixe et qui hésite avec un autre modèle 13"... 

Ps: Je découvre d'ailleurs la supériorité du SSD et j'envisage sérieusement de remplacer le dd d'origine de mon MBP par un modèle de ce type. J'en profite d'ailleurs pour vous demander si vous ne connaissez pas quelqu'un qui assure le montage (SSD + Disque Dur à la place du Superdrive) sur Paris ?


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2010)

Quelle est ton autonomie aujourd'hui  (du mba ) ?


----------



## Orphanis (5 Décembre 2010)

Environ six heures avec Wifi et luminosité max (traitement de texte et un peu d'internet sans flash).


----------



## Santadenn (5 Décembre 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Environ six heures avec Wifi et luminosité max (traitement de texte et un peu d'internet sans flash).



Tu parles d'Aperture 3 justement, pas de ralentissement ? Ça tourne convenablement en terme de retouche, filtres et export ? Ça m'interesse avant de me décider !


----------



## Orphanis (5 Décembre 2010)

Personnellement, je ne l'utilise pas de façon soutenue (pas de Raw) mais sur des fichiers Jpeg, je ne sens aucun ralentissement. A la limite si tu veux que je fasse un test pour toi, envoie moi une photo en mode Raw et indique-moi la marche à suivre et je te dirais combien de temps cela prend.


----------



## alainsl (7 Décembre 2010)

Au final, la batterie tient plutôt 4h/4H30 avec wifi et luminosité à fond sur un usage basique.

Je suis à 10 cycles et la batterie n'est toujours pas à sa capacité nominale, j'en suis à 98% seulement.

Après 10 jours, le bilan est extraordinaire. Mon MacBook Pro 15" 2009 2,66/4go/320go est bien parti sans regret. Ce MBA est une merveille. 

Finalement seul regret : le retro éclairage du clavier. Mais rien d'autres à déplorer.

L'autonomie est pas si grande que ca mais en même temps on se demande ou elles sont au final les batteries... 

Il fait envie à beaucoup. Dès que je le sors c'est "Waouh le nouveau MBA, alors il est comment ? oh il est magnifique...."



Enfin pour le profil, je veux bien le mettre en ligne mais un premier essai d'echange me montre que ca peut être une catastrophe. Je vous conseille d'aller dans le profil et de faire un étalonnage manuel en voyant ce qui est le mieux pour vous. Mais je veux bien partager le mien si vous voulez.


----------



## Santadenn (7 Décembre 2010)

Le petit message qui me décide ! Je vais revendre mon MBP 15" 2009 pour le MacBook Air 13" à Full Config ! Je vais juste attendre la sortie de Mac OS X Lion avant l'achat !


----------



## macmini64 (7 Décembre 2010)

Hello les z'amis du MBair

je vais recevoir mon MBA13 demain ou jeudi

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR	12/07/2010	3:03 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
ROISSY, PARIS, FR	12/07/2010	9:00 A.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
ROISSY, PARIS, FR	12/04/2010	5:52 A.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	12/04/2010	4:49 A.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
12/04/2010	2:05 A.M.	IMPORT SCAN
12/04/2010	12:15 A.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
WARSAW, PL	12/03/2010	10:26 P.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
12/03/2010	9:08 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
ALMATY, KZ	12/03/2010	7:51 P.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
12/03/2010	2:23 P.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
INCHEON, KR	12/03/2010	10:55 A.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
12/03/2010	9:20 A.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
SHANGHAI, CN	12/03/2010	6:42 A.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN

si vous avez des questions ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




alainsl a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Premières impressions depuis hier...
> 
> ...



je pense que la lumiere du clavier va me manquer, juste pour l'ambiance, parce que je tape sans regarder depuis le temps maintenant

128Go > j'ai une solution > mac mini + dd externe // nas de 2To = sauvegarde + autres fichiers en cloud


----------



## sclicer (7 Décembre 2010)

alainsl a dit:


> Au final, la batterie tient plutôt 4h/4H30 avec wifi et luminosité à fond sur un usage basique.
> 
> Je suis à 10 cycles et la batterie n'est toujours pas à sa capacité nominale, j'en suis à 98% seulement.
> 
> ...



C'est court 4h30 par rapport au mbp non ?


----------



## philpg1 (8 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir,

cela fait environ 24 heures que ce fameux MBA 13" est à la maison ;
premiers ressentis, positif dès le déballage de la bête, très bonne finition de la machine, le métal a un "toucher" agréable. Très surpris d'entrée par la légèreté et son autonomie, il a été pendant un peu plus de 7 heures en fonctionnement avec des téléchargements, luminosité à fond, quelques vidéos de youtube. Je n'avais jamais connu çà ! 

Concernant l'apprivoisement du système Mac, quelques difficultés au début pour comprendre l'architecture et son fonctionnement. On efface pas 25 ans de PC comme cela ! Ce qui me manque le plus, le clic droit... 
Pour emballer la bête, j'ai choisi une sacoche Brenthaven de très bonne facture et garantie 10 ans. 
Je n'ai pas encore réussi à installer Seven dessus, et ne sais pas encore si je vais le faire. 
Le SSD faisant 128 Go, j'ai acheter un petit DDE de 320 Lacie que je brancherai à côté si besoin.
Un regret, pas de prise pour le micro afin de "skyper" tranquille.

Voili voilà.....


----------



## macmini64 (9 Décembre 2010)

le clic droit.... :mouais:

mais tu là  

tiens je te le dis ... ou pas  "to be continued"



ps : je l'ai réceptionné hier ! mon MBA 13" ... pas encore déballé, je suis fébrile, en fait pas eu le loisirs encore


----------



## Valmente (9 Décembre 2010)

Philpg1, le clic droit se choisit dans Préférences Systèmes puis trackpad : clic secondaire ensuite tu tapotes sur le trackpad avec deux doigts et tu auras ton menu contextuel


----------



## philpg1 (28 Décembre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Philpg1, le clic droit se choisit dans Préférences Systèmes puis trackpad : clic secondaire ensuite tu tapotes sur le trackpad avec deux doigts et tu auras ton menu contextuel



Merci !


----------



## greggorynque (4 Janvier 2011)

Comme beaucoup j'attends mon MBA 1,86 256go 4go de ram, car UPS est abominablement lent. Garanti livré sous 3jours par apple, il devait arriver en 9 d'après UPS, qui m'annonce 10 aujourd'hui pour une livraison mercredi soir... 

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe a cologne, mais c'est Assez énervant ...


----------



## zosodesbois (4 Janvier 2011)

Ah... désolé mais comme beaucoup tu es tombé dans le piège en confondant "Livré" et "Expédié"... J'avoue que c'est assez trompeur. Comte 10 jours d'attente depuis le mail d'expédition d'apple.

Nous on l'a commandé chez un Apple Ressealer, on a attendu 5 semaines


----------



## mirrdhyn (10 Janvier 2011)

Orphanis a dit:


> profite d'ailleurs pour vous demander si vous ne connaissez pas quelqu'un qui assure le montage (SSD + Disque Dur à la place du Superdrive) sur Paris ?



Pas de souci, je peux faire ça dans le 17eme entre 12h et 14h 
Vous ramenez le matos et je ramène mes tournevis et on fait ça 
Deja monté en SSD sur mon mbp 15 de 2008 et marche super bien 
Montage en 15 minutes.


----------



## coptere (20 Janvier 2011)

Perso j'ai reçu le mien hier et depuis ... je prends mon pied :rateau:
Ce 13" a le rendu d'un 15" 
Jeune switcheur je dois trouver mes marques mais c'est que du bonheur ... pour le moment !
Bien qu'ayant testé bien avant Safari sous Windaube, je ne suis définitivement pas convaincu par l'ergonomie et la la personnalisation des paramètres de navigation privée 
Et puis le rayon "extension" proposé par Apple me fait penser à une superette du fin fond du kazakhstan :rose:


----------

